# Noodling Guides?



## 41Mag (Feb 5, 2014)

I am trying to locate a fishing guide who specializes in noodling.

This is for a birthday gift.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

*Noodling*

As in jug line type noodles or hand fishing type noodling?


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

If your talking about hand fishing I'm looking for the same we have caught some small ones but I wanna go learn a few things we went again this weekend just caught a big buzz lol
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woreout (Apr 4, 2010)

I may be wrong on this, but I think hand fishing in Texas is illegal.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

It's legal.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

it just recently became legal


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Been legal for three years now if I remember right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yakinhoot (Jan 21, 2012)

*M*

It's legal, you just are not allowed to use any gadget like a stick with a hook on it.


----------



## Thecatman (Apr 19, 2014)

I've got a buddy I contacted that is waiting on his membership to be verified but he does well noodling and has been doing it for years in Kansas and Oklahoma and has recently moved to texas


----------



## mad_catter1990 (May 6, 2014)

how far are you guys located from fort worth, tx? i just moved down here from kansas and i have no problem showing yall how to find the big flatties, i might not take you to any of my spots, but what i will do is come to where you plan on noodling, and show you how to find holes, and methods of marking and locating holes on your home body of water or waters, shoot me a text at 7852304334, last year alone we got over 50 fish over 35#s the largest was around 70 but we never got a chance to weigh it, but the biggest we got and were able to weigh was 55lbs dead even. so if youre still looking shoot me a text, i wont answer unidentified phone calls, thats why i say to text first, then we can talk over the phone, my names dalton btw


----------



## mad_catter1990 (May 6, 2014)

Here are a few pics of just a few of last year's fish


----------



## mad_catter1990 (May 6, 2014)

My wife is also a member of the Bare Knuckle Babes, if you haven't heard of them then look them up on facebook or check out their website at www.bareknucklebabes.com. it would be me and her giving you the guided trip. And we could work out details if yall decide you would like us to show you how to handfish. Even though I'm not from your area. I guarantee I can put you on decent fish. Just using the skills I know on finding big fish. So like I said. Shoot me a text. 7852304334. And we can set something up and work out pricing. And if you are really really interested and willing to spend the money for the birthday gift. .....me and my wife are going back to Kansas for the noodling season. And that's where all those pics were taken. And we can take you and put you on a guaranteed 40+lbs fish. Probably bigger. And more than just a few. You would just have to pay for a plane ticket. And a hotel. We could arrange to pick you up and take you back and forth. No need for a rental car unless u are really wanting one.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Sounds like a heck of a deal to me!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mad_catter1990 (May 6, 2014)

i would charge only a modest fee that would mainly just cover gas and expenses for the day or days if you decided to make it a multiple day guided trip. since you came all the way to kansas since you would already be spending quite a bit on plane ticket and hotel room. But i guarantee the noodling experience of a lifetime!! and i also will record all of your catches with my gopro hero3+ black edition, and post them to youtube. and also burn them to your own personal copy on dvd. free of charge


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Cool stuff madcatter. Good job on the wife as well!


----------

